# The Arizona Chapter



## Mitica100 (Jul 7, 2006)

Expect some musical tracks soon! Voodoo and I recorded some Mozart duets today and he'll process them and post soon.  

The piece is called Table Piece and it's a composition which you can place on a table, one violinist reads it normal and the other one (facing the first violinist) reads it upside down. It's quite ingenious.


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 7, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Expect some musical tracks soon! Voodoo and I recorded some Mozart duets today and he'll process them and post soon.
> 
> The piece is called Table Piece and it's a composition which you can place on a table, one violinist reads it normal and the other one (facing the first violinist) reads it upside down. It's quite ingenious.


wow, that sounds really awesome... I wonder how hard it would be to compose a piece like that!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 7, 2006)

Look forward to it!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 7, 2006)

Will we be able to download MP3s?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 7, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Will we be able to download MP3s?


 
Yeah, Voo should be able to do a downloadable  MP3. If not, I'll make one and e-mail it to you.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 8, 2006)

Ooops... missed this thread.  

I posted it here http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54222


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2006)

I gushed over y'all in the other thread.     :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 8, 2006)

:blushing:  Thanks Terri...  Voo did great, didn't he?


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> :blushing: Thanks Terri... Voo did great, didn't he?


It takes two to make that piece sound that good.  

You guys should play together more often. :thumbup:


----------

